# Please help! 3 week old baby girl wont't eat



## Mary Root (Jun 18, 2020)

I have a 3 week and 1 day old baby girl. We got her when she was 4 days old and she was with dam so did get colostrum. We have tried everything but she rarely eats more than 1-2 oz a couple times a day. I have tried every single nipple under the sun, including human ones, lamb ones, pritchard ones, and lixit ones. I have tried under my leg, a towel over her eyes, holding her, putting it in a bowl, putting karo syrup on the nipple, feeding less times a day, feeding more times a day. We started out with goats milk but I do not have anymore and she is now getting cows milk, but she doesnt eat any more or any less than she did before. We make sure its warm enough. She does eat hay and Ive just started offering manna pro to supplement. We have been tube feeding her off and on for the last 2 weeks just to make sure she gets enough. I have added some probiotics to the milk on occasion. I am at a loss for what to do. She only weighs 8 lbs and I have wormed her. She seems depressed, rarely ever wags her tail, and I just dont know what to do. All suggestions appreciated. She also has another little bottle baby with her. When we first got him she ate a little better but within a couple days went back to not. Sorry for the long post, just afraid we might lose her.


----------



## Mia Terry (May 4, 2020)

Well it sounds like you are a great goat mama! I highly recommend Land O Lake ProNurse Milk Replacer. Usually formulas get a bad rap but my kids are plump and are as happy as can be. Also was her mom vaccinated for CD&T? If not I would be suspicious of a bacterial infection in her rumen causing delayed or improper digestion which of course would be uncomfortable. Is she chewing her cud at all yet?


----------



## Mary Root (Jun 18, 2020)

We just vaccinated her so hopefully if that is the problem she will get better but she doesnt have any diarrhea, just little green pellets. I've only seen her poop once, but I've seen her pee several times (she does live outside in a small pen with our other bottle baby). Im new to goats but have been scouring the internet (including this forum) looking for answers. Yes I do think she is chewing her cud and seems to eat a good amount of hay.


----------



## Mary Root (Jun 18, 2020)

We are also offering loose minerals.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi. Do you know what breed she is? Do you have any pictures you could post. Sometimes seeing them helps us understand more of the situation. Have you taken her temperature?


----------



## Mary Root (Jun 18, 2020)

She is a boer/kiko cross. I have taken her temp and usually reads about 100.5 to 101.5. I will try to get some pics of her uploaded today. Shes pretty thin but not dehydrated. My little boy that I have with her is a ND and younger than she is and weighs quite a bit more. I just started weighing her and over 4 days she only gained 4 oz.


----------



## Mary Root (Jun 18, 2020)

These were taken the day before we got her at 3 days old.


----------



## Mary Root (Jun 18, 2020)

Taken today


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

At 3 weeks, her rumen is really not doing much. Have you checked her for a cleft palate? How is her temp? You might want to get a vet checkup to rule out things. 

PS. She is cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear I'm so sorry you have been struggling with this for 2.5 weeks.

Were you planning on her being a breeding animal?

That cross should gain more than 8 ounces each day.


----------



## Mia Terry (May 4, 2020)

That temp is borderline too low but that could be due to lack of drink the bottle because they do have a difficult time regulating body temp. Green stool does concern me for enterotoxemia. I do recommend this article regarding bacterial digestive issues and the use of probiotics. I would recommend the brand "goats prefer probiotic plus paste." To me, it doesn't sound very parasitic, however if you are concern about that, herbal deworming does work great at this age. I would recommend https://www.nhvnaturalpetproducts.c...8J4K2etv8T0fM6mtyhCN88L_Bc8aeC6YaAuE5EALw_wcB but their is plenty of diy ways as well. Good luck I'll be praying for your kid️


----------



## Mia Terry (May 4, 2020)

Here is the article I talked about above https://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/probiotics.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Only seen her poo once, is she constipated? If so, she won't feel good. An warm water enema should be done.

Nutradrench for a few days, 1 x a day. They hate it but it is full of good nutrients.

Small dosage Bo_se shot may help.

Give her fortified vit B complex shot, SQ, 6 ccs per 100 lbs, so break down the dosage for her weight. 
Give the vit B complex as long as you want to, it will help boost appetite.
Probiotics as well.

Getting a fecal for worms and cocci may be wise anyway. Also include any bacteria present.

Is she anemic? Check her inner lower eyelid coloring. 

Her Dam, I am concerned in that picture, she looks overly engorged in milk, the little doeling looks really sunken in and I really have a feeling mama may of had mastitis or she may not of been allowing her to nurse, because of it. 
If you look at the doeling, she does not look thrifty and her Dam is not happy, yelling out. 

Check to see if she is dehydrated, gently pull her loose skin outward and let go, if she is dehydrated, her skin will go back slowly. 
If she is OK, it will return quickly.

If she is chewing her cud, her rumen has begun. Especially eating hay ect.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Toth, the photo with dam is from several weeks ago before this person purchased as a bottle baby. This person doesn't own the dam.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd get ScourChek red piglet liquid from the feed store and do a round of treatment with that followed by probiotics.

Keep good hay, leafy branches, clean water, and grower pellet grain in front of her at all times.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would also listen to her lungs...... I have a buckling I purchased this year that was just "off" his bottle. Turned out to be upper respiratory infection, even tho his temp and other signs were fine. He came with another kid that was fine. After a round of antibiotics and dex he was fine, just a thought here.....


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She should be tucking in approximately 25 ounces of milk each day split in 3 feedings.
CD/T vaccination definitely isn't going to solve the issue. When did you deworm her and with what and how much?


----------



## Mary Root (Jun 18, 2020)

I wormed her using Albon 1 cc per 50 lbs given orally. I think I gave her .2 cc. I used a 1 mL syringe and that was June 6th. I read to follow up in 21 days with a second dose. She doesnt have a cleft palate and I did witness her nurse from the mama prior to bringing her home. I was a bit upset when I went to get her as I was under the impression she was already on the bottle but turned out she wasn't (they didnt lie I just got that impression and was wrong). Her poop isnt runny, I was under the impression little green pellets was normal for this age? Might be my first mistake. Also what kind of hay would be best? Should I be feeding a good alfalfa? We did intend to breed her but at this point I would be happy just to achieve a healthy goat


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Nope, she should probably still have milk poops at that age (orange to yellow, soft) and just beginning converting to yellow pellets then converting to black/dark brown pellets when older. Green poop of any shape is a sign that there is something going on in the gut (or a super input of rich spring growth, not likely this time of year.) 

Ah okay, she hasn't been dewormed. Albon is for coccidia. I'm not sure it bought you anything at 1 week of age, coccidia does not become an issue until 3-4 weeks. If you tell us which strength you have (the 12.5% or the 40%) we can get you the correct dosage. I don't think 1cc/50lbs is quite right off the top of my head unless you have some other variety of Albon. 

She doesn't need to be dewormed at 3 weeks old but a fecal analysis should be done now (to check for coccidia) and again in 3-4 weeks (to check for other worms and coccidia). 

Grass (timothy, orchard, etc.) mixed with alfalfa is a super great hay option, but really it depends on what is available in your area. 

I think these are really good recommendations from above:
fecal analysis
Scourchek red liquid for 3 days then probiotics
selenium supplementation (Bo-Se or oral selenium paste)
b-complex injections

You might consider sprinkling milk replacer powder over grower pellet grain if all else fails to get her on a bottle. 

I think you should act somewhat quickly, if she continues to lose weight, it will be a hard battle to keep her alive if parasites strike.


----------



## Mary Root (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm sorry. This is what I used for worming, ivermectin 1cc per 50 lbs given orally. Would Corid be a better choice and should I still use it after having given the ivermectin? I also have this that I haven't used.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SalteyLove said:


> Toth, the photo with dam is from several weeks ago before this person purchased as a bottle baby. This person doesn't own the dam.


I brought it up because it may be why the kid didn't get a good start and having issues now.

Look at the kid there, she is super thin and sunken in the flank, as if she was getting enough, mama's udder is super tight and she seems to be yelling for relief to me.

If mama had mastitis, the kid drank rank milk or didn't feed the kid enough, because she was sore, that would be an issue, for improper nutrition.

I am aware, it was before OP bought the kid, but looking at the situation prior, concerns me of what is happening now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We cannot rely on medicated feed to worm goats.

A fecal for worms and cocci may be wise at this point.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:up::nod:


----------



## Mary Root (Jun 18, 2020)

I am planning to see if I can get her into a vet tomorrow or Monday. I need to find a good goat vet in my area though.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Just throwing wormer at her right now may cause more problems. For a kid that young, do get a fecal. I would actually get her temp, start on probiotics, b-complexand get her to a vet. A kid that young goes downhill fast - if she is not eating you may lose her.


----------



## Mary Root (Jun 18, 2020)

Update: I wasn't able to get her into the vet on Friday, but I was able to give vitamin B paste and I've been giving probiotics daily. Friday she suddenly eagerly ate 6 oz in 1 feeding. Since then she has been taking 5-6 and even did 10 one feeding. I've been watching her for bloat but she seems more energetic and even wagging her tail occassionally. Her poop is a light yellowish clay color now (probably from the increase in milk?) but its been pretty soft but not watery. Is this ok?


----------



## Stef (Jun 21, 2020)

I did not read through everything that was replied but I would like to say I had a baby goat that did not eat and we just kept on going on with it this goat must be strong for it to still live without food, I was heard that cows milk also is not good for the goat so I know I have leftover milk replaced and I think milk replaced would work perfectly, if you have already tried this then I would suggest taking your goat to the vet...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the baby is doing better, good job. 


Cows whole milk is best, goats do very well on it, so not sure why you think it is not. Or who told you. 

Most milk replacers are bad for goats.
There are very few which are OK.


----------

